# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ابزارهای گزارش سازی > سوال: صفحه بندی بر اساس یک فیلد در استیمول سافت StimulSoft Report

## prans_tork

با سلام خدمت همه دوستان و اساتید

یک تیبل دارم که شامل جزییات تعدادی نسخه هست.
مثلا هر نسخه شامل چه داروهایی و یا چه سرویس هایی
حالا میخوام اینها رو با هم بفرستم برای چاپ به طوری که اطلاعات هر نسخه فقط در یک صفحه چاپ بشه و اطلاعات نسخه بعدی در صفحه بعد چاپ بشه
اطلاعاات در تیبل من تقریبا به صورت زیره:

قیمت کل
قیمت واحد
نوع ریز سرویس
نوع سرویس
شماره ویزیت

1000
1000
2
2
1

3000
1500
1
2
1

6000
3000
2
3
1

1000
1000
1
1
2

2000
2000
2
2
2

4500
1500
2
1
3

4000
2000
2
1
4

9000
3000
2
2
4

10000
2000
3
2
4




حالا برای مثال اگر اطلاعات به این صورت باشه
من میخام که مثلا گروه بندی بشه و اطلاعات با شماره ویزیت مشابه روی یک صفحه چاپ بشن و اطلاعات شماره ویزیت بعدی در صفحه بعدی

ممنون

----------


## Mahmoud.Afrad

برای نمایش اطلاعات، به نحو معمول کار رو پیش ببرید و مثلا دیتاسورس را در قالب یک جدول نمایش بدید.

برای گروهبندی سطرها، یک Group Header Band به گزارش اضافه کنید. در پنجره تنظیماتی که باز میشه (پنجره Group) در تب Expression  ستونی که میخواهید براساس اون گروهبندی انجام بشه(شماره ویزیت) را انتخاب کنید و در تب Summary هم میتونید ستونی را برای جمع(مبلغ) هر گروه انتخاب کنید(بایست ستون مورد نظر را از دیتاسورس با دابل کلیک اضافه و یا مقدار مناسب را تایپ کنید)
برای اینکه هر گروه در یک صفحه قرار بگیره، پراپرتی New Page Before از کنترل Group Header Band را True کنید.

نکته ای که حائز اهمیت هست اینه که Group Header Band از لحاظ چینش  باید بالاتر از جدول اطلاعات قرار بگیره که میتونید با موس جابجا کنید.

----------


## prans_tork

> برای نمایش اطلاعات، به نحو معمول کار رو پیش ببرید و مثلا دیتاسورس را در قالب یک جدول نمایش بدید.
> 
> برای گروهبندی سطرها، یک Group Header Band به گزارش اضافه کنید. در پنجره تنظیماتی که باز میشه (پنجره Group) در تب Expression  ستونی که میخواهید براساس اون گروهبندی انجام بشه(شماره ویزیت) را انتخاب کنید و در تب Summary هم میتونید ستونی را برای جمع(مبلغ) هر گروه انتخاب کنید(بایست ستون مورد نظر را از دیتاسورس با دابل کلیک اضافه و یا مقدار مناسب را تایپ کنید)
> برای اینکه هر گروه در یک صفحه قرار بگیره، پراپرتی New Page Before از کنترل Group Header Band را True کنید.
> 
> نکته ای که حائز اهمیت هست اینه که Group Header Band از لحاظ چینش  باید بالاتر از جدول اطلاعات قرار بگیره که میتونید با موس جابجا کنید.


با سلام
من هم از همین روش برای صفحه بندی بر اساس یک فیلد استفاده کردم در پروژه
اما یه مشکل دارم
همه صفحات به درستی نمایش داده میشن در پریویو
اما موقع چاپ: صفحه اول به درستی چاپ میشه و به جای صفحات دوم به بعد یه سری چرت و پرت شبیه تست پیج پرینتر چاپ میشه
پرینتر هم سوزنی و الیوتتی هستش

ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید

----------

